# Best feed for Bucks and Wethers?



## drdoolittle (Jul 10, 2012)

I know this has been addressed before, but am hoping someone can tell me which brand of feed is best for bucks and wethers to prevent urinary calculi.  I feed mainly grass hay to my goats, so the feed is important in this regard.  Would Dumor or Purina Noble Goat be better for the boys? 

I have always fed the Dumor Goat (sweet) and never had problems.  I did accidentally get the Dumor regular feed for them, and my herd queen refused to eat any of it! 

The past week and a half they've been on Purina Noble Goat, and while it doesn't have the "sweet" to it, everyone is eating it just fine.  

My goats also have loose mineral, salt, and baking soda free-choice available at all times.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, I was reading in another forum that bucks and wethers should not have grain or goat feed at all.  Just good grass hay, minerals, and lots of fresh water-----also any forage or treats such as garden vegetables and BOSS.  I'm just a little confused, as I first thought everyone was saying only feed bucks and wethers grass hay---no alfalfa.  Then I read where someone said only alfalfa hay and goat feed with AC and Selenium.  Now I'm seeing people saying only grass hay and no feed/grain at all.  I just don't want my boys to develop U.C..........


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 10, 2012)

My bucks get alfalfa hay, noble goat, boss & manna pro goat mineral. The noble goat & manna pro goat mineral both contain AC & the alfalfa is higher in calcium & noble goat higher in phosphorous so they balance each other out. Grass hay & grain combined would probably be too high in phosphorous & too low in calcium but an alfalfa mix would probably be ok.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't have goats, but this is what my ram and wether eat (same diet):

3 lbs timothy/grass mix hay
2 oz 16% textured sheep feed (only to keep them occupied while I feed the ewes--when the ewes stop getting grain so will the boys)
free choice loose mineral


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 10, 2012)

when I feed grain to my bucks and wethers I feed noble goat, because it has it has AC in it. I give extra in the winter so they stay warmer. Noble goat is also safe for your dairy goats too, I only have to buy one feed now for both sexes.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 11, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> My bucks get alfalfa hay, noble goat, boss & manna pro goat mineral. The noble goat & manna pro goat mineral both contain AC & the alfalfa is higher in calcium & noble goat higher in phosphorous so they balance each other out. Grass hay & grain combined would probably be too high in phosphorous & too low in calcium but an alfalfa mix would probably be ok.


I agree.  If you are feeding the boys grain, it needs to be balanced out with calcium (alfalfa hay or pellets).


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 11, 2012)

Your entire feed program including grazing/browsing, hay and feed should completely be balanced of a minimum of 2:1 calcium to phosphorus. So if you are feeding grass hay and your pasture is all grass, then you need to balance that out with some calcium like giving them alfalfa pellets. I would also add ammonium chloride to their water at least once a week.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  My goats are not on pasture----just hay and goat feed.  I am going to stick with the Noble Goat from now on and will also add alfalfa pellets to my shopping list as well as AC.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 12, 2012)

drdoolittle said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!  My goats are not on pasture----just hay and goat feed.  I am going to stick with the Noble Goat from now on and will also add alfalfa pellets to my shopping list as well as AC.


Noble goat is a great food


----------

